# Looking for a bigger hamster cage for Shakira



## slink01 (Sep 12, 2010)

My hamster Shakira is a bit of a diva and is demanding a larger cage. She is probably the most active hamster I have ever had, loves climbing and playing and getting attention a lot more than sleeping  It just seems mean to keep her in a normal sized cage. 
Has anyone got any recommendations for larger cages? I like the look of the Leon
Fun Area Leon Small Pet Home: Great Deals on Small Pet Cages at zooplus
or this Trixie
Hamster Cage Cream Large: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors
but as Shakira is a bar-biter I am a bit worried about so much metal... although also hopeful that a larger cage might give her a lot more to do, and stop her biting habits! I also want a cage that has room for fun play things that I can make myself, rather that one that comes fitted with things already such as the rotostack type cages.
Anyway, as i am a noob, i thought i would post some pictures (although she tries her best to avoid the paparazzi)- she is 6 months old and pretty big!


----------



## shellyann1971 (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi

these are the cages I have so far attached together, and I do intend to expand more

Space Commander Hamster Cage by Rotastak | Pets at Home

Dreamland Hamster Cage by Rotastak | Pets at Home

so Coco runs around all the time, I put her food in the futhest away, so she has to go looking...

I have two other cages, which I keep upstairs... I have 7 cats, so the above type of cages are best..
and the are many rotastak cages about, so i will get another different one soon...

hth

Michelle


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

Aww she is such a cutie! Her little face reminds me of Cinnamon's 
I prefer the first one, only because the top shelf of the second is very high and if she is extremely active and slightly crazy she could jump from the top and hurt herself!
I bought Cinnamon a Savic Peggy Metro Deluxe when she grew out of hers (she is very large!)
The Pet Express - Savic Peggy Metro Deluxe - Navy Blue - £52.98 - Small Animals - Cages

i really recommend this as she loves it! my boyfriend also managed to attach it to the tubes of her old one she now she has 2 cages that interlink.. so if you could do this it would be a great idea as well


----------



## blue butterfly (Jan 3, 2010)

I really wouldn't get that cage in the 2nd link, the measurements for it are quite small. I think people photoshop small hamsters into cages to make the cages look bigger than they actually are!!

I have a syrian in a Savic Hamster heaven and I would recommend this cage as my hammy loves it and I know loads of other people who have the cage too.
Here is the cheapest place I have found it...
Dog Kennels, Fish Tanks, Rabbit Hutches, Dog Crates, Rabbit Cages, Chicken Coops - Buy at Online Pet Shop.

Or I have heard that the Savic Cambridge is suitable for syrians too....
Dog Kennels, Fish Tanks, Rabbit Hutches, Dog Crates, Rabbit Cages, Chicken Coops - Buy at Online Pet Shop.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi hun I actually have the Leon cage. I love it! Lots of floors but LOADS of running space too. Also I have notice the bar spacing it actually to narrow for my Roma to get her nose through and she is the only one of mine who doesn't bar bite. So wither the bar spacing is too small or the cage is too interesting...or both  !!

I also have my Dini in a Hamster Heaven which is HUGE and amazing but she does bar gnaw and my Charlie is going into an imac fantasy one when it comes through the post. xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

PS. She is beautiful!! xx


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

I really wanted a hamster heaven for Cinnamon but couldn't get hold of one for less than £85 plus delivery...too expensive!:scared:


----------



## slink01 (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks guys, I have gone for the hamster heaven - a bit pricey but it looks fun and i read that it uses the same sized connections as the ferplast cages so i have grand plans to hook up my old cage as a separate 'play area' in the future. I will post some pictures when the cage arrives and Shakira has settled in!


----------



## blue butterfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Yay that you've gone for the hamster heaven, your hamster will LOVE it! Plus the cage is great coz it comes with all the little houses and the wheel and you still have plenty of room for more toys in there!

Was just looking at the pic of your hammy again (she is stunning btw) and she looks exactly like my Dexter


----------



## slink01 (Sep 12, 2010)

blue butterfly said:


> Yay that you've gone for the hamster heaven, your hamster will LOVE it! Plus the cage is great coz it comes with all the little houses and the wheel and you still have plenty of room for more toys in there!
> 
> Was just looking at the pic of your hammy again (she is stunning btw) and she looks exactly like my Dexter


Thanks! She didn't look so stunning this morning though when she decided to roll around in her wee-wee corner


----------

